# New from Michigan,



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello All, 
My name is Joyce. We got our First Kitty Tony the beginning of this month. He was intended as a Therapy cat for my 3 yr old autistic daughter. Cats are the only animal shes not afraid of or afraid to touch and since she gets sensory input from hair and often runs to a stranger to carress their leg hair we got Tony in hopes that she could get that input from him. We Adopted him from the Humane society and almost imediatly after getting him she stopped running to strangers so it was fantastic for all around. I wasnt having to explain my daughter any more and we got a wonderful addition to our family. 
We are gone alot though as my daughter has therapy 2-3 times a week and Tony would be SOOOO excited when we got home we could barely make it in the door with him tripping us up. We went to the shelter yesterday and got Agustace (Gus). They were instant best friends and Tony has a play mate now  I posted pictures of them both in the Photo Section. 
Now a little on the rest of my Family. I have my oldest who will be 3 on Thursday and a 16 month old, both girls. My husband is in the US ARMY and is currently on recruiting Duty. We are set to leave MI next year so our Kitties will be well traveled. I look forward to chatting with all of you


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How touching that your kitties can do so much for your daughter. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Joyce. How wonderful that your cat is helping your daughter! We're very pleased to have you with us. Welcome.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! What a lovely story of how you came by your kitties - and it's wonderful they've brought as much to your lives as you've no doubt brought to theirs.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Joyce, and welcome to the forum....I'm Mike, cleaner of the house, keeper of the keys and generally the bottom of the social hierarchy that is the Jellicle Tribe. It is a wonderful and touching story of how your kittens came to join your family, and the comfort that you all bring to one another. We're really glad that you're here.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

This is such a touching, amazing story. I am sure your kitties will help your little girl along the way... it's wonderful that she loves them enough to reach out to them. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thankyou Everyone for the Great welcome!
I can already tell we will like it here


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

and lovely kitties. Its so great that your cats are helping your daughter.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Joyce, that is really touching to hear about your cat & your daughter. I'm sure you'll love it here & welcome aboard


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and your family. I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Joyce, Tony & Gus...hope you'll like it here! It's great that your daughter has bonded so well with Tony.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome To A Fellow Michigander!   

Such a touching story.  *Goes Off To Look At Pictures*


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow that's great that the kittens have helped your daughter. Animals can be quite amazing.


----------

